# Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown!!!)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (43-28) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (35-34)
Arco Arena, Monday March 28, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Samuel Dalembert/Chris Webber/Kyle Korver/Andre Iguodala/Allen Iverson  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Philadelphia 76ers board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I bought tickets to this game, but I have not gotten them yet.:upset: Hopefully that changes.

Webb should get a huge ovation....I know I will be cheering for him when they introduce him:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction

Kings 109
Sixers 99

Bibby 31pts 3reb 8asts
Peja 24pts 5reb 3asts 2stl


Hopefully you get the tix, that would be awesome to see Webb play against Sactown cause we all know hes going to come out firing and wanting to beat his old club. I think Bibby will come out of his slump also and have a big game for us.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

lucky, you get to see chris webber play, the three times I went to a game he was always injured

Peja is starting to look like his old self, so the same game plan as last year is in order- get Peja 25 comfortable shots


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



Peja Vu said:


> I bought tickets to this game, but I have not gotten them yet.:upset: Hopefully that changes.
> 
> Webb should get a huge ovation....I know I will be cheering for him when they introduce him:yes:


Don't forget to take pics. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

I wonder how will Cwebb and Peja greet each other. :whoknows:

My predictions:

*Kings 101*
Philly 94

*Bibby 24pts 9assts*
AI 28pts 7assts


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Bibby needs a rest and rest badly.. i dont know.. maybe we should give him the last week off When Bobby Jackson comes back ? Or just play House some more... this a home game and we are fighting to stay in the playoffs... i say we will win even though its C-Webbs home coming..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a feeling that Webber will play bad . It could be one of those 5-19 nights.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Fanfare: Webber deserves huge ovation 



> Chris Webber, who will play at Arco Arena as an opponent for the first time in eight years Monday, deserves an enormous, deafening ovation.
> 
> Put aside that his teams never won that ring.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

This week in Kings history 



> March 27, 2001
> 
> Peja Stojakovic's greatest late-game flurry came against the New York Knicks, who squandered an 18-point lead and had a 64-47 halftime lead.
> 
> Despite their defensive prowess in those days, the Knicks had no answer for Stojakovic, who scored 12 of his team's 14 points in overtime in front of a delirious Arco Arena crowd for a 124-117 triumph.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Joe D's countdown 



> 4. Rick Adelman, Kings (701): Like Sloan, Adelman has been close to winning a title, taking two Portland teams to the NBA Finals and nearly taking the Kings to the Finals in 2002. Adelman's offense in Sacramento has made players sparkle - with a good many floundering once they leave. He's done some of his best work this season with a revamped team hampered by injuries. The Kings will make a run in the playoffs, if health is on their side, and Adelman will return next season with who knows how many new faces.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

NBA beat: Lakers' troubles go beyond their record 



> The mudslides in the Southland aren't the only things moving swiftly toward the gutters.
> 
> Take the Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Kings notes: Life much different for Karl - and Kings 



> DENVER - A couple of months ago, George Karl was on television talking about the Kings.
> 
> Saturday night, the Denver coach had to try to guide the Nuggets over the Kings.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Chris, we hardly knew you 



> The departure of the great man of contradiction allows the Kings an opportunity to build a more cohesive unit
> 
> They won't know what to do with Chris Webber around Arco Arena on Monday night, but, really, when did they? When was the last time the thought of Webber, erstwhile King of Kings, produced a single, clear image?
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Kings collapse in Denver 



> Due to a lack of defense and intensity, Sacramento has a second half to forget.
> 
> DENVER - The Kings just fell into line with the rest of the Denver Nuggets' opponents the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

my prediction:

kings 107
sixers 101

peja 28/7/3
bibbiy 25pts/8assts.

and i have a feeling cwebb will struggle in his return to sactown


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



underhill_101 said:


> and i have a feeling cwebb will struggle in his return to sactown


Probably like he strugled tonight in LA. 

If the Sixers play like they played tonight we will win. Otherwise, it's tough to say. :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Return of the King: Webber makes bittersweet stop in Sacramento 



> They loved Chris Webber from the start, even when he didn't love them back.
> 
> That's why most of the Sacramento Kings expect their fans to cheer long and loud when Webber is introduced as a member of the Philadelphia 76ers on Monday night at Arco Arena. The Sixers acquired the power forward 33 days ago in a six-man deal that reshaped both franchises while ending an unprecedented era of prosperity and celebrity in Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

I got a call from the ticket broker, my tickets will be at will call
I'm hoping for a big game from C-Webb, but a Kings victory...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

The Kings are 5 point favorites for this game.

Bet your points at the Sportsbook


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Ailene Voisin: Thomas used to fitting the required role 



> Kenny Thomas knows who he is not, and he is not Chris Webber, he is not a savior. But as has become increasingly apparent, the veteran power forward - one of three frontcourt players acquired in The Trade with the Philadelphia 76ers - was no throw-in, either.
> 
> He is long and lean, athletic and skilled, a gifted performer with soft hands and quick feet, and the instincts to straddle the inside/outside spheres. And in spite of a 6-foot-7, 245pound physique that rates on the small side for someone asked to provide muscle, he has displayed a much-appreciated passion for rebounding and mixing it up, along with a knack for spinning loose for dunks and driving layups.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

A changed Webber is returning 



> LOS ANGELES - Chris Webber has been reading one of his favorite books in his vast African American history collection: "From Superman to Man."
> 
> Written by noted 20th century scholar J.A. Rogers, it delves into the absurdity of racism. But it is the title that is so very Webber.
> 
> ...










Forward Kenny Thomas scores for the Kings - despite Sixer Chris Webber's presence - in the first meeting between the teams last month.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

 Philadelphia (35-34) at Sacramento (43-28) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Chris Webber makes his return to Sacramento on Monday, when he leads the Philadelphia 76ers into a matchup with the Kings.
> 
> Webber spent over six seasons in Sacramento, starring for a club that regularly was in contention for the Western Conference title. While struggling through some injury-plagued campaigns, Webber was the key figure in the Kings' annual trips to the postseason.
> 
> His run with Sacramento ended February 23, when the Kings traded him to the 76ers as the main component in a six-player deal.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Practice Quotes with Skinner and Thomas-03/28/05


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow... im kind of feeling sad that he will be in Arco but not in a Kings uni... after all hes the one that got me to watch BB and the Kings.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Tonight is 2 games in 2 nights for Webb, you know what that means. 5/20

Sixers 91
Kings 104

Peja: 27 pts
Thomas: 18 pts, 11 reb
Bibby: 21 pts


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

ha, I dont think he can get 20 shots with Iverson, maybe 3/14


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great game... Skinner and Thomas combine for 33 points,34 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 block shots (Skinner) and 5 steals. Bibby played much better today.. he didnt force anything and was rested for the 4th... Peja is back.. Mobley is healing up... all we need is Miller and Jackson and we will cause some damage.. side note.. House should get more PT... hes a great play maker and shooter.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Final

Kings 118
Sixers 109

Cat 30pts 4reb 5asts 3stl 3blks :clap: 
Peja 26pts 6reb 1ast 2stls 
Skinner 13pts 19rebs 5asts 1stl 3blks 
Kenny 20pts 15reb 4ast 3stls


Cwebb 8/26 20pts 10reb 3asts 1stl

Everyone played well, Bibby was struggling early but he turned it on in the 4th quater. Great defensive effort in the 4th by Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Anyone notice Peja and Cwebbs handshake no eye contact.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Anyone notice Peja and Cwebbs handshake no eye contact.


This is growing into a rivalry almost as big as Kobe and Shaq!

Well not quite, but you can see the similarities.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Photos:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I finally watched a Kings game...
Awesome game..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Webber suffers defeat in return to Sacramento 

Box Score 

Kings 11-15 from 3 point.

p.s Look at photo 5 , Ai new hair style.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> Anyone notice Peja and Cwebbs handshake no eye contact.


Yeah I saw that, it seemed pretty cold. 

Peja is back, lots of people played well today so it didn't hurt them, but they have to get him more shots. 

How about 19 rebounds?? As a Kings fan, having watched every team pound us on the boards all year, that almost makes me want to cry with joy upon looking at Skinner in the box score. 

Bibby being rested for the 4th quarter because others were scoring as the offense ran during the first three quarters is perfect. 

I'm down on Cuttino a lot, but today he played great. It's obvious that his shot was falling, but he had no forces, worked on defense, and scored in the flow of the offense. Not to many TO's in this game too.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> This is growing into a rivalry almost as big as Kobe and Shaq!
> 
> Well not quite, but you can see the similarities.


Naw, i think they did have differnces but they sucked it in ... the reason Webber got traded was to dump Salery not because of his play or lack of Chemistry with Peja... besides when C-Webb got traded he insisted him and Peja were good friends, and had no problems... but we will never know.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What a standing ovation for Webber... Just as I expected... I wouldn't have settled for anything less... And what a game to boot! Skinner with 19 boards! Mobley bombin threes! Perfect game...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I finally watched a Kings game...
> Awesome game..


You should watch more often. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*

Great game guys. 

SKINNER IS THE MAN!!!!!


GO PEJA, CAT, K9 AND SKINNER!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Great game guys.
> 
> SKINNER IS THE MAN!!!!!
> 
> ...


They all played great and Bibby at the end. What about Eddie House energy, I think he give us a great lift when we need it. :clap: 

Have to give some criedit to Samuel Dalembert grabing 9 offensive rebounds, and having a solid game at 16pts 16rebs 5blks. Although some of the shots he took were


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Best Kings game I have ever been to! The ovation for Webber was very emotional. It would have gone on much longer if the PA announcer didn't go on to the next player. It was great that the Kings fans were finally able to thank him for all he had done the past 7 years.

Mobley was lights out, Skinner and Thomas were all over the place, and Bibby closed it out.

Great win!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



 Peja Vu said:


> Best Kings game I have ever been to! The ovation for Webber was very emotional. It would have gone on much longer if the PA announcer didn't go on to the next player. It was great that the Kings fans were finally able to thank him for all he had done the past 7 years.
> 
> Mobley was lights out, Skinner and Thomas were all over the place, and Bibby closed it out.
> 
> Great win!


Ok now Peja Vu. Show us the pics. :groucho:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Fans cheer Webber, then Kings on their 118-109 win over 76ers 

Peja Vu was there any sort of hand shake after the game between Peja and Webb?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Ok now Peja Vu. Show us the pics. :groucho:


 The guy I bought the tickets from didn't drop the tickets off at will call until 45 minutes before the game, so I wasn't able to get any. I missed Rodney Rogers by about 1 minute. RODNEY FREAKING ROGERS!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Fans cheer Webber, then Kings on their 118-109 win over 76ers
> 
> Peja Vu was there any sort of hand shake after the game between Peja and Webb?


 Not that I saw. Peja and Webb's greeting at the start did seem a little cold (as compared to how Webb was with the other guys).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



Peja Vu said:


> Best Kings game I have ever been to! The ovation for Webber was very emotional. It would have gone on much longer if the PA announcer didn't go on to the next player. It was great that the Kings fans were finally able to thank him for all he had done the past 7 years.


How the hell did you manage to get tickets to this game?

I'm really glad to see Skinner doing so well for you guys. I always liked the guy and actually thought he was brought in to start alongside Brad Miller because of Miller's poor interior defense. When Miller comes back he will bring defensive intensity off the bench and probably get 25-30 mpg backing up Miller and Thomas. Not bad.

AI's new hairstyle is horrible...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Philadelphia Game Thread (3/28, 7:00 PT, CWebb's return to SacTown*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> How the hell did you manage to get tickets to this game?


I bought them the night after the trade. $113 for 2 tickets in the last row in the building.:laugh: But it was worth it.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice win. As expected, AI took as many shots as requird to get his 30+ points. He went 14-31 shooting 45%, which is a pretty good shooting night for him. Cuttino put up 30 points of his own, shooting much more efficiently and going 6-8 from beyond the arc. Mobley's line is very impressive - he got three steals and three blocks as well. What is more important is playing well down the stretch and picking up another win.

G-Force


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Philadelphia


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

The former King is greeted warmly from Oak Park to Arco. 



> It was almost like just coming in and trying to separate this day as a different part of my career here," he told the packed interview room that for the first time during a regular-season game hosted an opposing player for a postgame session. "I didn't want this to be me versus them. I enjoyed my time here. I wanted to win, but there will be some guys in that (Kings') locker room who I'll be friends with when we probably can't even walk from all this playing.





> No one can make this day a negative. I'm (ticked) that we lost. But this is a good day because it means closure. I hope everybody will remember our (Kings) team for what it was. It was a good team, and we would have done great this year.





> The obvious is this is the first time I was traded in the middle of the season," he said. "The first time being traded from a championship contender. The first time I tried to pack six years' worth of stuff in one day.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Love and misses 



> In a first-quarter moment dependent on the background, Webber and Stojakovic - once side-by-side stars before the Kings chose one over the other - had a one-on-one sequence of miniature Kobe-Shaq proportions.





> "It's disappointing because every time I've made a return with another team, we've won, and so this really hurts," Webber said. "I didn't want this to be me versus the Kings. I wanted to win. ... I wanted to come here, to win, smile, see the families and the kids and keep a good memory of Sacramento."





> "Overall, our energy was unbelievable," Thomas said. "I think this was one of the best games we've played since we got here."


----------

